# How do you mainly use MBTI or socionics in real life?



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmmm @Boolean11 I'm possibly unfamiliar with the concept of them being innate or not. I think the functions to me are interpreted about as generally as possible, and so in a sense they're almost a matter of linguistic/conceptual convenience.

And yes, I feel the type differences quite a bit. As a pattern, interactions with Ni-dominants run smooth for me, because my thinking itself is highly Pi-influenced in quite a full way. And while my drive for logical structure to my own thinking is very, very high, it's not what I necessarily desire from a companion.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Don't worry. It as my crappy old computer playing tricks on me. It's all fine now.


I am "thinkum-dinkum" computer mechanic. I get paid to worry about such things.


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

I try to figure out other people's type through observation all the time


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

-personal growth 
-learning to accept myself as I am
-finding a suitable career


----------



## tstreb3 (Oct 15, 2014)

All of the above...?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have a real life pretty much


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> I don't have a real life pretty much


How can you be an ESFJ and not have a real life?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> How can you be an ESFJ and not have a real life?


By learning about the cognitive functions. I'm in a deep deep depression over having no life, so it's not like I'm enjoying it lol


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Mostly to better explain, predict, and control the various agents involved in my money making activities...or any of my other activities for that matter...in other words, i mainly use it to better get what I want out of other people in the swiftest, most optimal manner...


----------

